# The Social Network (The Facebook Movie) – Soundtrack



## leo61611616 (Sep 21, 2010)

Waiting for The Social Network? For, those of you who don't know what this movie is about - The Social Network, is an upcoming movie directed by David Fincher about the founding of the social networking website Facebook.

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_nvQC_nchP4o/TJiE2dSzHhI/AAAAAAAAKz0/fDS8t297evE/s1600/The+Social+Network+Soundtrack.jpg

The Social Network soundtrack will be released digitally on September 28th. Now, if you are interested in the background score here is a good news.

Go to this URL and enter your email address in the subscription box. Hit “Sign up” and you will receive an email containing the download link of the soundtrack.

More at: *www.sumtips.com/2010/09/social-network-facebook-movie.html


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: he Social Network (The Facebook Movie) – Soundtrack*

Me too waiting eagerly for that movie.When will it be released??


----------



## leo61611616 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: he Social Network (The Facebook Movie) – Soundtrack*

It's releasing on October 1, 2010 in US and in India on 10 December 2010.


----------



## Badges (Oct 2, 2010)

I m just waiting to watch that. I think,that would be a nice movie!!!

The theme of the movie is very amazing. It is an unique idea.

We, the people, are just waiting for watching this movie. The movie would be blockbuster.

The actors, actresses and director of the movie are good. I think, they would make a good movie for us.

but,when the movie would be released??? Can anyone give me information about it???


----------



## leo61611616 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: he Social Network (The Facebook Movie) – Soundtrack*



Badges said:


> I m just waiting to watch that. I think,that would be a nice movie!!!



It got positive reviews in US.


----------

